# Thread name changed by request. (Let's put this thread out to pasture.)



## Polkasound (Feb 22, 2021)

Congratulations to @doctoremmet for not only breaking into the Top 25 list of members with the most posts, but amazingly he achieved it in less than a year. That's pretty awesome!


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 22, 2021)

Much of which has to do with the fact that I have been lying in a hospital bed for large chunks of that year. It gets boring...

Anyway... in case people are getting tired of me (which I can totally imagine)... just holler haha. I’ll find something else to do. The good news is, these past weeks I have actually been able to make music instead of just typing about it. So it’s a dubious honour really.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 22, 2021)

Awesome and frightening! I guess Congratulations! are in order but.........

@doctoremmet ,you need to get out more! lol 😂

I’m sorry I wasn’t aware of this,feel better and get well! 👍


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 22, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Awesome and frightening! I guess Congratulations! are in order but.........
> 
> @doctoremmet ,you need to get out more! lol 😂


Yeah well... I have been very ill and as soon as I came home I was strictly quarantined. People have the hardest time to keep their distance, and as soon as I catch a lung disease (or Covid) I’m basically in IC and pretty much a dead man walking. So, sometime in 2021 you’ll be rid of me... I hope...


----------



## Markrs (Feb 22, 2021)

Congrats Temme, I hope you keep recovering. I have had the vacine, which has eased my worry about Covid a bit, though I continue to keep to the guidelines and I also work from home. Hopefully in a post Covid world we can all have a European VI-C meet up!


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 22, 2021)

@doctoremmet 
No get better and get through this! I hope you start your road to recovery ASAP 😘


----------



## Polkasound (Feb 22, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So, sometime in 2021 you’ll be rid of me... I hope...


I hope NOT. I'm sure I speak on everyone's behalf when I say I'm glad that you've been using VI-Control for communication and recreation, regardless of your situation, because your posting is always valuable and enjoyable to read. Keep it up, and stay on that track to a full recovery!


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 22, 2021)

To be clear, I am already well on my way to partial recovery. I will likely never be able to work again (at least not full time in any way, shape or form) like I used to. But I am at home and can do (physical) stuff again.

Edit: well, apart from typing on an iPhone, which as we’ll all agree I kind of excel at, no matter what my physical condition is apparently. 

Question: was Staypuft ever in the Top 25? Asking for a friend


----------



## el-bo (Feb 22, 2021)

Never would've guessed you are ill. Hope you get over it soon. And congrats, I guess


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 22, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Never would've guessed you are ill. Hope you get over it soon. And congrats, I guess


Haha yes. A dubious honour to be honest. I may lay low for a while. Just create music.


----------



## mybadmemory (Feb 22, 2021)

Best of luck with your recovery doctor, whatever it may be from!

And a big thanks to VI Control for providing distraction to us all though difficult times. ❤️


----------



## MartinH. (Feb 22, 2021)

Get well soon, Doc! ❤️


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 22, 2021)

Allright people. Thanks for all the attention but it makes me shy  - so please let’s all just discuss music and more importantly: string libraries - now shall we? We thank you! On to the other threads!

❤️


----------



## Geomir (Feb 22, 2021)

I can't praise enough our Doc here!  

What an amazing person, that really wants the good of others. This is not easy at all, especially when you face your own demons. Always helpful with his advices in so many threads!  

But my friend @doctoremmet where you really shocked me was when you bought my first album out of your good will. Just to support me, just to help me in my new start. This is something that not even some of my "best friends" bothered to do! I cannot thank you enough for that!

I really hope you get better as fast as possible, and do the things you enjoy. Including helping other people of course.  (Such a rare thing it this world.)


----------



## Geomir (Feb 22, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Allright people. Thanks for all the attention but it makes me shy  - so please let’s all just discuss music and more importantly: string libraries - now shall we? We thank you! On to the other threads!
> 
> ❤️


Ooops... Too late...


----------



## José Herring (Feb 22, 2021)

@doctoremmet Place would definitely not be as fun without you. 

Get well soon but visit often in between making killer tracks.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 22, 2021)

Geomir said:


> But my friend @doctoremmet where you really shocked me was when you bought my first album out of your good will.


Don’t sell yourself short pal. The only reason I bought your album is because it is an awesome piece of authentic music!


----------



## CGR (Feb 22, 2021)

Geomir said:


> I can't praise enough our Doc here!
> 
> What an amazing person, that really wants the good of others. This is not easy at all, especially when you face your own demons. Always helpful with his advices in so many threads!
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly - well worded. Doc is a true gentleman and from my interactions with him a kind and generous soul. VI Control is all the better for having him around


----------



## JEPA (Feb 22, 2021)

Sending you all the energy of the light for your recovering! :emoji_sunny::emoji_star::emoji_zap::emoji_fire:


----------



## leo007 (Mar 28, 2021)

Congratulations @doctoremmet for great achievement.
and wish you easy recovery my friend 
​​


----------



## Loïc D (Mar 28, 2021)

Congratulations @doctoremmet 
Take good care of yourself !


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 28, 2021)

Get well soon man. I hope VI-C has been keeping you entertained when needed 😂


----------



## Crowe (Mar 28, 2021)

If I had the space I'd be rolling over the floor laughing.

We're exceedingly happy to have you Doc .


----------



## Stringtree (Mar 28, 2021)

I genuinely look forward to my varied chats and interchanges with @doctoremmet. I've been around just about the short time he has, and have made a friend far away who brings positivity and light to conversations.

Rock on, doc. You always add effervescence to the proceedings.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 28, 2021)

As the mouthiest SOB on VI-C, I extend a hearty welcome!!

(....and I hope for continued improvement. You’re a good dude.)


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 28, 2021)

The indefatigable Doctor Dubious is going nowhere... safe in his lair, he weaves his web for top-ten... then who knows what? Moderator? Mike's made man? 

I have faith in your good health and great appreciation for your amazing vibe, sir... keep on postin'!


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 29, 2021)

All the best to Doc! One of the most pleasant members I've encountered here yet. I hope that you're recovering well.


----------



## I like music (Mar 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Much of which has to do with the fact that I have been lying in a hospital bed for large chunks of that year. It gets boring...
> 
> Anyway... in case people are getting tired of me (which I can totally imagine)... just holler haha. I’ll find something else to do. The good news is, these past weeks I have actually been able to make music instead of just typing about it. So it’s a dubious honour really.


That EW HOOPUS thread put a lot of us in a metaphorical hospital bed.

Sorry, joking! Trying to make light of what is, I know, not a light situation. But your positivity is something to be admired. Keep typing, keep making music Doc.


----------



## Markrs (Mar 29, 2021)

I had noticed you have not been around @doctoremmet and hoped you are doing okay. I hope you recover quickly, we all miss seeing you here! ❤️


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats @doctoremmet! Huge milestone. Many members including me have benefited from your posts, which are always very pleasant.
I just want to say thank you for being here, and wishing you a super speedy recovery with all my heart!


----------



## Saxer (Mar 30, 2021)

Yeah, get well soon but don't stop posting anyway!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 30, 2021)

Forget about the Doc getting into the list of the top 25 posts... he's much higher up on the list of "Highest Reaction Score."



https://vi-control.net/community/members/?key=highest_reaction_score



If we can keep this thread going long enough, he'll topple @JohnG in no time. King Doc!


----------



## MusicalG (Mar 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Much of which has to do with the fact that I have been lying in a hospital bed for large chunks of that year. It gets boring...
> 
> Anyway... in case people are getting tired of me (which I can totally imagine)... just holler haha. I’ll find something else to do. The good news is, these past weeks I have actually been able to make music instead of just typing about it. So it’s a dubious honour really.


congratulations @doctoremmet, sorry to hear you have been poorly, I always enjoy reading your posts and comments, I can always feel the excitement or passion depending on the post etc. 
Really hope you feel better soon buddy x


----------



## Saxer (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi @doctoremmet - I tried to send you a pm but your vi-mail is blocked. If it's ok for you, send me a mail adress... but only if you like to. It's nothing important.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 5, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Hi @doctoremmet - I tried to send you a pm but your vi-mail is blocked. If it's ok for you, send me a mail adress... but only if you like to. It's nothing important.


Hi. Sent you a DM!


----------



## wahey73 (Aug 5, 2021)

@doctoremmet was one of the reasons to become part of this forum. Was reading him for years. His answers are always spot on, huge sense of humor and the ever changing avatars are big fun too! All the best from Italy and get well soon


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 5, 2021)

(Honestly guys and girls. This is very humbling. But please… change the name of this thread and be done with it already. Cheers)


----------



## chillbot (Aug 5, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> Was reading him for years.


makes sense, joined march 2020.


----------



## Polkasound (Aug 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> (Honestly guys and girls. This is very humbling. But please… change the name of this thread and be done with it already. Cheers)


Done.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 5, 2021)

Y'all better not scare him off from here with this thread. Dobby Emmet for life!


----------



## wahey73 (Aug 5, 2021)

chillbot said:


> makes sense, joined march 2020.


1,5 years 😂, but really had the impression it was longer. I officially change my statement: was reading him for month, or better many many weeks, or lot of days or however you prefer. Won't change my mind about him


----------

